

How MemSQL Distributes Data - aristus
http://blog.memsql.com/how-memsql-distributes-data/

======
Goosey
Does anyone know if MemSQL has improved in ACID compliance (especially full
durability performance) in the nearly 2 years since Domas previously[0]
dissected it?

MemSQL sounds too good to be true sometimes, but I want to believe. Just wish
it was open source.

[0] [http://dom.as/2012/06/26/memsql-rage/](http://dom.as/2012/06/26/memsql-
rage/) (hn discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4162488](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4162488)
)

